# Grinder kick back



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank god it was just a grinder blade. I've seen people put wood cutting blades in grinders before. Today was a good reminder to never do that.

Cutting block, my 4" grinder bound up and kicked out of my hand. Somehow, the cord was still in my right hand. It swung down, still on, like a pendulum, and smacked me in the johnson. 

Scary, but everything's still in order. :blink:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I was on a missions trip years ago and witnessed a grinder accident. We were using an 8" grinder with no guard, and no on/off switch. The team leader had a kickback and it cut a half inch thick by 1" deep gash into his hand. It didn't bleed too bad because the grinder blade kind of seared its way through.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you REALLY want to live on the edge, try one of these bad boys...


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

griz said:


> If you REALLY want to live on the edge, try one of these bad boys...


I bought some of those when I used to build log homes. We did a lot of coping with chainsaws, cutting log stairs/railing/rafters/etc, and I thought these looked like they might be handy. 

Once I got them, they scared the crap out of me. I quickly determined that A: guard and handle would be in place on the grinder, B: that the user would use both hands on the grinder at all times ,no one handed operation, and C: that only myself or one other guy who I deemed to be sane enough to follow the rules could use it. 

And yes, if the OP had one of them on the grinder when he dropped it, he'd be a she today...


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

griz said:


> If you REALLY want to live on the edge, try one of these bad boys...


I'll never forget one of the guys on extreme makeover had one of those kick and it mangled is hand pretty bad.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen some horror show pictures of the cutting blades for grinders... Including a cabinet guy who knew exactly what he was doing when he sent it through his hand.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I put 6" guards on my 4" grinders. I have worked for so many large construction companies that put a 6" blade on and remove the guard. Dumb. Even better yet is a 8" dioamond blade on 4" grinder. You can barley have room for your hand


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I find that grinder are the most guardless tool:blink: I've been using a guard lately.....


----------

